# when can i add fish safely to start cycling!!



## tazzapooj (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi all im just wondering how soon i can add fish to my new tank to start cycling?
the tank has been filled for 2 days running ive tested the water using the api test systems the results were,
ph 7.6
ammonia 0ppm
nitrate 0ppm
nitrite 0ppm
i was thinking of getting maybe 6 black tetras or somwthing to start the cycling off would this be ok anyone?
would anyone reply with any info it would be greatly received.
cheers all.*c/p*


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

how big is the tank, 6 black tetras might be way to much to start a cycle with, people usually use zebra danios or something like that, and liek 2-3 no more


----------



## tazzapooj (Sep 20, 2010)

hi the tank is a fluval 240 litre


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Thats about 65 gallons, im sure you could cycle it with the tetras if you want.


----------



## tazzapooj (Sep 20, 2010)

cheers for the info, ill buy 4 or 5 black tetras and wait a week or so and keep testing the water daily to see how things are going in the tank.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Why don't you do a fishless cycle?


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

I think I saw a post somewhere else on this site that talked about cycling. It suggested using lettuce...I don't remember what it said to do with it but there is some way to cycle your tanks using it. Another option was a Betta fish. They can start the cycle and, best of all, if they don't fit your tank you can take them out and put them in a bowl.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

As long as you're a patient person, 5 will work. A tank that large will take some time to get going with that few. I did my 75 with 5 guppies initially. Read 0 ammonia for about 10 days, even after adding 4 Platies the second week. It took 6.5 weeks to cycle.

Not saying get more fish as whatever you get, it will stress and possibly kill them. Going fishless is faster and you won't loose any fish.


----------



## tazzapooj (Sep 20, 2010)

thanks for the comments everyone, so you say a fishless cycle is best but how do i do it ive no idea.
the tanks ph is 7.6 and everything else is showing 0 ppm
i want to do it the best way and try not loose any fish if possible


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

There is no "best", fishless just eliminates the chance u lose a fish. I cycle all my tanks with good hardy fish like black tetras.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Either way gets the tank cycled in the end. Most people agree that the fishless cycle is kinder to the fish. Many even think it is cruel to use fish to cycle. 

For the cycle to start there just has to be a source of ammonia, this can come from fish but a drop of pure ammonia or a pinch of fish food every day will do the same thing, it even tends to be faster because you don't have to worry about too much ammonia for your fish. If you google 'fishless cycle' you'll get loads of info.


----------



## tazzapooj (Sep 20, 2010)

thanks all ill look it up now!!!
i just want to do the best for the fish in the long run, i know ill probs loose a couple because im new to this but ill do my research and ofcoarse ill be on here for help, so once again cheers all.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you go the ammonia route....

Go to a local store that has cleaning supplies (I found mine at a local hardware store) and look for ammonia cleaner. It has to be free of surfectants or perfumes. Shake it and if it foams don't use it. If it bubbles but they go away immediately, then that should be it. Look at the ingredients and look for just ammonia and water. It seems it is more difficult to find the right stuff at larger chain stores like Wal-mart.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

I've heard that human urine is actually the best thing to use while cycling a tank. Apparently, the nitrite that is produced in the end is better for the fish because the ammonia used in the first place is more natural. Me personally, don't plan on going that route.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Nitrites are toxic to fish...more so than ammonia.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

Sorry nitrate at the end. (Nitrite is the product in the middle right? Ammonia then nitrite and then finally nitrate)

Either way the end product. The one that you want to see before you add fish.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, presence of nitrates is the final phase. Just remember it is possible to have all 3 present.


----------



## tazzapooj (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks guys for all the info.Ive opted to get 6 black neon tetras to get up and running, ive got 4 black tetras and 2 harlequins think the guy who was serving me at the shop put them in by mistake. I didnt even notice till i was watching them play in the air bubbles ha ha ha ha.
Im going to check the water quality daily and keep a track on the process.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I wouldn't waste any time testing for nitrites or nitrates until you've had a 4-5 sustained days of ammonia readings. Test for all 3 the first day and then wait for the ammonia to show up.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

tazzapooj said:


> I didnt even notice till i was watching them play in the air bubbles ha ha ha ha.


Playing in air bubbles where??? Do you have a bubble wall or something similar to that set up in your tank??

If you do, I wonder if that could screw up your cycling process (ie slow it down). Not sure myself. I'm new to this too but maybe someone with some more experience could shew some light.


----------



## tazzapooj (Sep 20, 2010)

ha ha ha ha ha ha now how much fun would that be!!!!
im not sure if it does slow the cycle down or not? and on the testing subject ill test water starting tomorrow and then just test for ammonia as you say jrman83 cheers


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

A bubbler just oxygenates the water a little more. It won't affect the cycle.


----------

